# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  libro de Helder Guimaraes

## magokreuss

alguien tiene o sabe donde encontrar el libro del actual campeon del mundo de cartomagia Helder Guimaraes :Confused: 

que tal esta?

sobre que trata??

----------


## emilioelmago

Las notas de conferencia que vendio en el Nacional de Barcelona y en el Hocus pocus de Granada hace unos meses son una pasada.
Vale la pena hacerse con ellas.
Un saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Pues no se donde se pueden encontrar las notas, pero ya que se nombra a Helder Guimaraes en este post, aprovecho para decir que este chaval es impresionante.

----------


## Magoayllon

Yo tengo el libro, lo vendió en el hocus de Granada.

Si esperais un libro con muchos jueguecitos, uno detras de otro, vais "apañaos", jejeje. Es un libro bastante técnico ya que lleva mucha más teoria que jueguecitos. Además de explicar la rutina en sí, habla mucho del proceso de creación, las fases, porque esto y no aquello, bueno ya lo leereis. 

El tio es un crack y se nota, pero lo dicho. Es un libro "profundo" , nada de leerlo y hacer los jueguecitos, ni de coña. De hecho no son jueguecitos, sino la rutina entera, larga y bien explicada.

Saludos

----------


## joepc

Como tiene que ser un libro, clonar un juego suele llevar a hacer un mal juego (solo hay que mirar el ciento de magos youtube-ros), pero si se clona conociendo el porque de cada detalle se puede adaptar a la propia personalidad y tecnica.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Cómo se llama el libro? Es que no lo encuentro por ningun lado. ¿Editorial?

----------


## roma

Gracias Magoayllon por la opinión del libro. Helder es uno de los buenos...Habrá que comprar el libro ... cuando se pueda.

----------


## ferrymagic

Lo podrás encontrar en su web, cuando este disponible. Busca en el 
google por Helder Guimaraes y products y te saldrá.

Un saludo.

Mandame un MP, si no la encuentras

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Anda, es que hay dos páginas independientes, una como mago y otra vendiendo su(s) productos. Por cierto su página está muy bien.

----------


## ferrymagic

Lo podeis en su web de productos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Felipe

El libro ya se puede comprar aquí:

http://www.hgproducts.net/es/index.php

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Lo pedí el fin de semana, cuando me llegue haré una reseña.

----------


## joepc

¿Te ha llegado ya el libro? ¿que opinas?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si, lo tengo desde hace una semana.

Es un libro de 150 páginas encuadernado en canutillo, con una densidad inmensa. Explica un total de 5 juegos de gran calidad, pero en mi opinión lo realmente interesante es cómo los cuenta. El libro tiene un porcentaje altísimo de contenido teórico de gran valor, explicando y justificando paso a paso acciones, construcción, ideas... de tal forma que no se deja prácticamente nada en el tintero.

Yo lo recomiendo, eso sí requiere tiempo y calma, porque es denso como pocos.

Un saludo

----------


## magokreuss

muy muy denso, hay que leer y releer para empezar a enteder que dice.

----------


## vimartinez87

¿alguien podría poner el índice del libro o describir los efectos que lleva el juego brevemente para ver cuales lleva?muchas gracias

----------


## Mistico

Pues, aunque lo he encargado hoy, y por tanto aún no me ha llegado, aquí os adelanto el índice que, investigando un poquito, he conseguido en otro foro. (Como siempre usando el buscador):

Bueno, pues aquí va el índice: 
Prólogo - Miguel Gómez 
Intrducción 
Análisis de un efecto/método mágico 
Card Across-Efectos/Métodos 
Cartas, firmas y vasos 
Análisis de "cartas, firmas y vasos" 
Ideas sobre "análisis del efecto/método mágico" 
Relación en el espacio en magia de cerca 
Estrucutura en tres actos 
Sistema dde inversión 
Proceso creativo"tres cartas y un estuche" 
Tres cartas y un estuche 
Cartas dobladas 
Sistema de la colocación 
Proceso creativo "Tres selecciones progresivas" 
Tres selecciones progresivas 
Ideas sobre "estructura en tres actos" 
Fragilidades emparejadas 
Ases y copa 
Evolución de un final incompleto 
Proceso creativo "ases y copa" 
En la busca de la presentación deseada 
Solución con premisas 
Proceso creativo "cartas números y f´sforos" 
Cartas números y fósforos 
Ideas sobre "solución con premisas" 
Epílogo 
Bibliografía 

Del prólogo de Miguel Gómez: 
"Por favor, leed el libro con detenimiento. Seguro que lo vais a leer y releer. Si eres muy experto seguro que vas a encontrar algún concepto o idea nueva. Si eres novato, además de aprender montones de ideas, entenderás por qué a algunos nos parce tan apasionante el arte de la magia" 

Cuando lo tenga y le eche una primera lectura, haré algún comentario.

Un saludo, Manu.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Prometí en su momento hacer una breve review del libro y entono desde aqui un mea culpa. Hasta ayer anduve de exámenes y sin tiempo, pero prometo ponerme este finde a ello.

Pd, Black Prince a ti te mando esta noche el privado que te prometi del libro

----------


## shark

yo lo compré ayer, ya os comentaré.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Prometí en su momento hacer una breve review del libro y entono desde aqui un mea culpa. Hasta ayer anduve de exámenes y sin tiempo, pero prometo ponerme este finde a ello.
> 
> Pd, Black Prince a ti te mando esta noche el privado que te prometi del libro


jjeje merci.

----------


## shark

ya lo tengo  :D

----------


## Mistico

Y yo, desde ayer...Primera ojeada: Alto contenido teórico, muy muy denso. 

Esta noche comenzaré a leerlo más pausadamente.

----------


## The Black Prince

Sabeis si Helder entiende el castellano escrito? o mejor en inglés? es que quiero preguntarle cuando saca el dvd para pillarme las dos cosas a la vez( no soy de dvd pero ese tiene muy buena pinta ^_^).

----------


## shark

> Sabeis si Helder entiende el castellano escrito? o mejor en inglés? es que quiero preguntarle cuando saca el dvd para pillarme las dos cosas a la vez( no soy de dvd pero ese tiene muy buena pinta ^_^).


Si.

----------


## The Black Prince

Gracias ^_^

----------


## shark

Solo llevo un par de días con el...

Y mi primera impresion es muy muy buena, las explicaciones son minuciosas y justificadas y los juegos que hay me parece un bombazo. 

Eso si, es un libro muy denso , hacia tiempo que no leia uno tan denso (esto no es un fallo, sino un comentario), pero bueno, cuanto más denso , mas aprovechable.

Y antes de que se abran mil posts, no , no es un libro para empezar ni muchisimo menos.

----------


## serxu

Por si a la gente le interesa, he visto ya varios sitios con el dvd d guimaraes y promete. Lo mas barato es adqurirlo en EEUU, me lo ha dicho un pinguino. No me interesa porque no esta a mi nivel, pero Helder ha traducido el dvd al español?  
Por cierto, hablo desde la ignorancia pero, lo de la firma d shark, "he ganado un FISM y tu no" de quien es?

----------


## miguelajo

Pues entiende perfectamente castellano, yo me comunico así con él y espero qe me entienda..je,je,je.
El DVD tiene una pinta magnífica. Es cierto que sale más barato en USA, cosa que no entiendo. Le preguntaré a ver que me cuenta.
Por cierto que nadie le diga a Helder todos los fallos que hay en la traducción...  :Oops:

----------


## joepc

Yo ya tengo Reflejos y el DVD, a ver si este fin de semana los hojeo tranquilamente.

----------


## miguelajo

Ya tienes el DVD?...me cago en la leche...
Ahora mismo le escribo

----------


## joepc

Me dio por comprar el libro, vi el DVD y lo pedi.
A ver que tal esta.

----------


## Mistico

Eso eso cuenta ya...leches!! Desde luego, si está la mitad de la mitad de bien que el libro, será mi próximo pedido.

----------


## MJJMarkos

A ver si me lo puedo comprar.

----------


## Felipe

Estoy volviendo a leer el libro después de una primera lectura rápida. Se trata de un libro en el que no importan tanto los juegos en sí (todos buenísimos por cierto) sino todo el pensamiento acumulado para la realización de cada uno de ellos. Una lección de magia en cada página.

El dvd ya lo tengo encargado en una tienda americana y ya me han comunicado que está volando hacia mi casa. Espero con impaciencia.

----------


## RobertoG

Hola amigos.

Entiendo que tanto el libro como el DVD están en castellano. ¿No?

Un abrazo

----------


## ferrymagic

El libro si que está en castellano, pero creo que el DVD no, si alguien
no te lo confirma antes, te lo diré la semana que viene cuando lo reciba

Un saludo

----------


## Mistico

El libro seguro que sí.  

EDITO: Se me adelantó Principiante.

----------


## joepc

El DVD esta en ingles del malo (en la contraportada donde los idiomas pone "bad english"), casualmente uno de los idiomas que domino.

Este fin de semana lo veré (hasta ahora no he podido ver casi nada) y podre comentaros.

----------


## joepc

Ya he visto el DVD (bueno me falta una explicación pero si puedo comentar el vídeo).
Los juegos son todos buenísimos, a veces comprar un DVD y algunos de los juegos te parecen como juegos de relleno, en este DVD todos los juegos son muy buenos y tienen un gran efecto mágico.
Respecto a la dificultad hay un poco de todo, desde automáticos como el fuera de este mundo hasta otros mucho mas complicados como el S(h)ocking.
Respecto al idioma, esta en un ingles muy fácil de entender.
Un detalle de agradecer es que al final de cada explicación se explican las fuentes del efecto.

En resumen, a mi me ha gustado mucho, y creo que tengo juegazos para un tiempo.

----------


## Ring

> El libro si que está en castellano, pero creo que el DVD no, si alguien
> no te lo confirma antes, te lo diré la semana que viene cuando lo reciba
> 
> Un saludo


Un castellano esperpéntico, por cierto... qué pereza da leer frases de 2 líneas sin una miserable coma y con una arbitrariedad envidiable a la hora de colocar los acentos... se me hace muy duro leerlo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por Principiante
> 
> El libro si que está en castellano, pero creo que el DVD no, si alguien
> no te lo confirma antes, te lo diré la semana que viene cuando lo reciba
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> Un castellano esperpéntico, por cierto... qué pereza da leer frases de 2 líneas sin una miserable coma y con una arbitrariedad envidiable a la hora de colocar los acentos... se me hace muy duro leerlo.


Que raro, yo todavía no lo tengo pero el traductor es un forero que me inspira toda la confianza del mundo, seguro que no es un caso aislado?

----------


## joepc

> Que raro, yo todavía no lo tengo pero el traductor es un forero que me inspira toda la confianza del mundo, seguro que no es un caso aislado?


La traduccion si que viene abalada por gente de altisimo nivel, como son Jomaguy (el padre de Helder), Miguel Ajo, Jose Quesoyyo y Manolo Talman.

Respecto a alguna falta ortográfica y gramatical, no voy a decir que no pero tampoco es para tanto, se lee perfectamente.

----------


## shark

Tras una semana de infarto de trabajo, he podido ver con calma el dvd de Helder. 

La verdad es que me ha gustado, no se porque esperaba efectos de mayor dificultad (que hay un poco de todo), pero leyendo el libro me esperaba efectos mucho más complejos.

Buenos juegos bien explicados, para que decir más. Y la forma de filmarlo es original, tb me ha gustado.

----------


## vimartinez87

¿Alguien me puede decir como comprar el libro y el dvd a la vez en la página de los productos de Helder Guimaraes? Es que pone que proximamente y no aparece la opción de comprar el dvd y del libro si, y otra opción sería comprarlo en una tienda de magia pero que yo sepa sólo venden en dvd como en tienda magia ¿no? Gracias.

----------


## miguelajo

Debo reconocer que la traducción del libro no es muy correcta.
No es un trabajo al que nos dediquemos ninguno y se nos olvidó pasar una última corrección en papel...Pero creo que todos los efectos se entienden perfectamente.
EL DVD es una auténtica maravilla.
El Juego del TRIATLON es una pasada, le pedí a Helder que lo metiera porque es un juego que cuando me lo hizo me enamoré de él. ( del juego se entiende) :D 
Tanto el libro como el DVD para mi son de lo mejor que he visto y leido en la actualidad.
Por primera vez el material del "CAMPEON DEL MUNDO" está a la altura del premio.
He visto muchas series de DVD de "World CHAMPION FISM" y te hacen cuestionarte por qué le dieron el premio a ese tio.
Creo que no es el caso.
Y aún tiene mucho más material de altísima calidad.
Es colega,pero no es peloteo. he visto muchos cartomagos, y Helder es uno de los buenos.

----------


## eidanyoson

> ... le pedí a Helder que lo metiera porque es un juego que cuando me lo hizo me enamoré de él. ( del juego se entiende) :D


 Ya, ya, pillín  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Felipe

> Es colega,pero no es peloteo. he visto muchos cartomagos, y Helder es uno de los buenos.


Y si además se tiene la ocasión de verle en directo te das cuenta de lo bueno que es, no sólo como mago, y tú lo sabes bien.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por miguelajo
> 
> Es colega,pero no es peloteo. he visto muchos cartomagos, y Helder es uno de los buenos.
> 
> 
> Y si además se tiene la ocasión de verle en directo te das cuenta de lo bueno que es, no sólo como mago, y tú lo sabes bien.


Que mal ha sonado eso

----------


## Danet

Despues de Alicante Mágico, me he decidido por comprarmelo, creo que es el tipo de libro que me falta y porque no... el DVD... Tambien!

Entre eso y las notas de conferencia de este fin de semana... Creo que voy a tener muuuucho tiempo para dedicarle :P

Ahora a esperar que llegue   :Lol:

----------

